# Is Horizon a Spade Tail?



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm kinda confused on the whole Spade Tail thing. Is Horizon one?


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

woops, total page stretch, sorry ><
and she came out blue in the pic! D: Oh noes!
(She's really bright purple)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I just thought to myself, she posted a pic of the wrong fish! lol She looks like a spadetail to me.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Shes adorable either way! im no good at tail classifications!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

She looks like one to me!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

definately a spade tail, very pretty


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

In your avvie, she's purple, 
and here she's blue.
Vaht happend?
I think she's really pretty, and I think shes a spade tail :3


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

flying fish said:


> In your avvie, she's purple,
> and here she's blue.
> *Vaht happend?*
> I think she's really pretty, and I think shes a spade tail :3


I totally just read that in a Count Dracula voice :3
And I have no idea, sorry ): I'm not very good at the whole spade tail vs. veil tail thing with females.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

she's a spade tail, I think, either way she is gorgeous, where did you get her!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

LOL CodeRed...I read it in my dad's voice, because that's how he pronounces it...


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

Krys said:


> I'm kinda confused on the whole Spade Tail thing. Is Horizon one?


 I need Horizon for Ceasar!, what beautiful fry they would have. ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I bet they WOULD have beautiful fry!


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

lol. thanks guys.
I guess she's a spade tail, nice.

As for Ceasar:
Well, she does show signs of being ready to mate. Where do you live?


----------



## flying fish (Sep 30, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> I totally just read that in a Count Dracula voice :3
> And I have no idea, sorry ): I'm not very good at the whole spade tail vs. veil tail thing with females.


LOL :3
It was meant to be that way xD


----------

